
Microsoft Flight Simulator – Pre-Order Launch Trailer - PieUser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYqJALPVn0Y
======
DavidPeiffer
This looks incredible! I remember getting Flight Simulator X for Christmas
when I was ~10 years old. I had a very simple setup, with a 3-axis joystick,
but had many hours of fun, exploration, and learning.

Out of curiosity, I tried installing it on a Win10 PC last year. It did
install and I got to having an airplane on the runway, though I didn't have a
joystick and didn't have the patience to figure out flying without.

------
ghego1
Looks amazing! Based on my experience, I have the feeling that we can judge
how well Microsoft is doing as a company based on the quality of Microsoft
flight simulator

